# How do I make my Avatar bigger?



## Pat H (Apr 12, 2007)

As you can see it's quite small and you can hardly see the babies. Can I make it bigger?


----------



## CMF (Apr 12, 2007)

*You may want to insert an image at the bottom of your message instead.*

Sample picture.  I don't think you can increase the size of the avatar by much.


Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

Maximim allowed dimension in either direction is 80 pixels.  In many cases, the left "author" column is already much longer than the message itself as it is.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't help with the avatar question but if people go to the link you have posted and click on the pictures they can see how beautiful your grand babies are:whoopie:


----------



## Pat H (Apr 12, 2007)

Kay H said:


> Can't help with the avatar question but if people go to the link you have posted and click on the pictures they can see how beautiful your grand babies are:whoopie:



They are adorable, aren't they, not that I'm biased or anything!


----------



## Sydney (Apr 13, 2007)

Pat, I did it for you. check ts4ms.


----------



## Elli (Apr 13, 2007)

Pat H said:


> They are adorable, aren't they, not that I'm biased or anything!


Pat, I missed "NEW photos" and hadn't clicked on the link for a while.  Thanks for including the more recent pictures - they really are adorable.


----------

